# Trust issues plaguing Clippers early



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Trust is the glue that binds all good basketball teams together.
> 
> It's the string that connects the five players on the court and makes sure they're playing as one.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/los-angeles/clippers/post/_/id/6928/trust-issues-plaguing-clippers-early


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Their big problem is that every wing player they go up against looks like Dr. J in his prime. In crunch time they're putting Paul on the opposing 3 at times. They just can't guard anyone on the wings and they are getting nothing from that position themselves.


----------

